# I quit!



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

im done, no more Uber for me.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

What was the last straw?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Too busy working my full time job now thank ****ing God!


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

And I bought a new car, and thought about some drunk asshole chumming inside


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Comeback and visit us.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Large said:


> And I bought a new car, and thought about some drunk asshole chumming inside


POST # 5 /@Large : Yeah, what he said.

Also ... how about a New Avatar with
Mastiffs (?) vigorously tail-wagging!


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5 /@Large : Yeah, what he said.
> 
> Also ... how about a New Avatar with
> Mastiffs (?) vigorously tail-wagging!


Aha that's a great idea


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

If I didn't have Uber delete me I should attempt picking pax up in semi!


----------

